# Riding while pregnant



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

With so many guys in our local group starting families, I can't help but wonder: How much can a woman mtb during pregnancy? 

This isn't something I'll ever have to worry about, but the idea fascinates me. If I were to get pregnant, I'd want to exercise throughout, and especially want to mtb as much as possible (staying off the black diamond trails, of course.)

It must change your center of gravity considerably.....although it might be gradual enough to get used to if one rides often.

Or is it simply too strenuous? Is one aerodynamic enough to become a roadie during that time??  Can one exercise during the early hours of labor? I think I'd be soooo restless, and thinking, "I'm in pain anyway, might as well be *running*.....!"


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

One of the spin instructors in my gym is 6 months pregnant. She is not doing technical rides, but still does relatively easy singletrack rides.


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

I know people who have ran marathons while being pregnant. One woman I know ran the Boston when she was 6 months pregnant. So I can't see why riding while pregnant would be a problem.



Christine said:


> With so many guys in our local group starting families, I can't help but wonder: How much can a woman mtb during pregnancy?
> 
> This isn't something I'll ever have to worry about, but the idea fascinates me. If I were to get pregnant, I'd want to exercise throughout, and especially want to mtb as much as possible (staying off the black diamond trails, of course.)
> 
> ...


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*I plan on going off the pill this fall*

I am going to discuss it with my doctor of course but I really hope I can still ride for at least the first six months. I imagine around 8 or 9 months your probably don't really feel like riding as much. I would be so sad if I had to stay off my bike


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Last year, as I pulled into the parking area of a trail in the White Mtns and saw two women putting their biking gear into a truck. One turned and to my great surprise I saw she was very pregnant. I went over, apologized for being so forward, and asked her about riding while pregnant. She was 7 (!) months along and she was sticking to the fire roads, her Doc was not crazy about it, but she felt safe riding. 

I had a friend who ran through most of her pregnancy; she also said she did 100 sit-ups every day. She had a really easy 3 hour labor. I should have done the same thing, but eating icecream at Friendly's was more my style.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, riding is one thing......but *sit-ups* while pregnant?! 

Good to hear all this, I'm very stubborn and can't imagine a doctor or husband telling me to take it easy.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I read that Demi Moore did a 21 mile ride on the the day she gave birth to one of her daughters!


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Now I am not saying I won't be enjoying my fair share of ice cream!*

Just that I need to be able to ride to keep my spirits up and to burn some of it off. I imagine I will have the house stocked with JIF creamy peanut butter and lots of high carb stuff the entire time I am pregnant. I love JIF


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck to you brownie! Are you nervous/scared/excited to go off the pill?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

BTDT ladies. I rode paved trail ( my pre mtb days) on my hubby's mountain bike until my knees hit my belly. 

The amazing thing is that your body will tell you what is OK or not, aside from any medical issue you might have that will preclude "normal" activity. There are a lot of physical changes such as an altered center of gravity, and your cadio vasucular system. Activities that felt ok in the early months might not feel good later on. Or, your motherly sense of "what if" overrides other needs. I skied up until 4 months, too. I had a hip problem and couldnt' walk much, so I ended up doing a lot of lap swimming.

Most physicians recognize the benefits of exercise during pregnancy now. You have an easier labor and better recovery when you are active. 


You do have to be really open minded. You may plan the ideal pregnancy with exercise and all that, and mother nature can throw you a loop. I have a friend tri-athelete friend who is pregnant with twins who cannot do ANYTHING, she is considered high risk. So much for her plans for an active pregnanacy. 

The beauty of the process is that as the baby grows you have time to mentally adjust to all the changes. 

formica


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Yes to all of those*



Shannon-UT said:


> Good luck to you brownie! Are you nervous/scared/excited to go off the pill?


I know that a baby will mean a LOT of change to every aspect of my life ~ marriage, work, biking, etc. My husband though has said that he will help out and try to make sure I still have time to bike He knows how nervous I am about the entire pregnancy, raising a kid right, keeping our marriage good and not just about the kids, etc What a great guy!  He tries to be very supportive. 
My sister has four kids so I have someone close to talk to things about and built in babysitters!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

What formica said. I rode mtb until about 5 months with Danielle, kept to the roads during months 6 and 7, but had to be pretty mellow the last two months as any exercise would induce contractions. The key element is to read your body, pay attention and know that it's OK to take it easy and not be "Superwoman."

All of that aside, my first pregnancy was a breeze. I could do anything up until labor, well, except for rock climbing, the harness didn't fit anymore, and I didn't want to take the risk of falling, even on a top rope. But I think it goes to show, you have to pay attention to your body. One pregnancy was super easy, the other one wasn't as easy (still pretty easy, considering I wasn't put on bed rest or anything like that). 

If only the deliveries had been as simple!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Kids will do what they are used to. If you get them hooked on the outdoors early by taking them out, then it's smooth sailing (well, relatively). Remember, they are coming into your life, share it with them, don't change it completely to cater to them. They need you to have your life so they can see what is healthy and happy.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Very good advice*

Kids should be part of your life, not the center of it. I am glad to hear that several of you have had good riding experience while you were pregnant.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

What does BTDT mean?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Been There Done That


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

Shannon-UT said:


> What does BTDT mean?


 Been There Done That


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> Kids should be part of your life, not the center of it. I am glad to hear that several of you have had good riding experience while you were pregnant.


Our version of your comment would be that your kids should be the center of your life, but not run your life.

My wife stuck to the city bike and moderate riding after 6 months and it stopped altogether earlier on with twins. She was riding in the park next door when our daughter was 2 weeks over due hoping to induce labor before the medical profession did, and still going to work as a teacher a few days before the twins were born full term. I was in disbelief by what she did compared to so many other women I know, and by her recovery from the twin birth that almost killed her and one of the boys.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Your wife sounds like an amazing woman*



bitflogger said:


> Our version of your comment would be that your kids should be the center of your life, but not run your life.
> 
> My wife stuck to the city bike and moderate riding after 6 months and it stopped altogether earlier on with twins. She was riding in the park next door when our daughter was 2 weeks over due hoping to induce labor before the medical profession did, and still going to work as a teacher a few days before the twins were born full term. I was in disbelief by what she did compared to so many other women I know, and by her recovery from the twin birth that almost killed her and one of the boys.


I don't think I would have the skill or nerve to ride after 7 or 8 months ~ even on a paved straight road.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*rode until I was 5.5 months*

I never noticed any balance issues, but at first, I was really really really tentative. I chilled out after awhile and just rode. I was tired, though. Actually road riding was worse - I'd get to 30 miles and it was like someone had attached a boat anchor to my bike.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*I did a lot of abs while pregnant*

Especially side crunches - not that I could go up very far with the belly in the way! My midwife said I got muscle tone back way faster after birth than usual, so maybe it helped.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*6-7 months - 4th on the way*



brownieinSC said:


> I know that a baby will mean a LOT of change to every aspect of my life ~ marriage, work, biking, etc. My husband though has said that he will help out and try to make sure I still have time to bike He knows how nervous I am about the entire pregnancy, raising a kid right, keeping our marriage good and not just about the kids, etc What a great guy!  He tries to be very supportive.
> My sister has four kids so I have someone close to talk to things about and built in babysitters!


My wife's last memorable ride about 6 months ago - she was 6-7 months pregnant awaiting our 4th daughter - on a one hour with non-tech singles & some climbs with our two year old on the back of her bike while I was trying to teach our 7 and 10 to b'hop - still a project !

Still we took it slowly and had a great ride. Her bike got a bit trashed and we are hunting for a new one.

Children do change lifestyles and the load is not always fairly distributed. It is still hard for her to plan time for riding, while I can just slip away with the guys on Sunday mornings while the women go to a community pool with the munchkins. Most of the other biker wife do not ride so it is difficult to create a group push - we try to family ride with the two older girls. And they are responsible for their bikes!

I'd love to see more of a women's bike movement *here* in France but it is just not happening ...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Where in France, Monkey? Some great friends of mine live in Vitry-sur-Seine.....alas, the one that actually tried biking with me is now pregnant 

I suspect that the French women (well, my friends anyway!) are smoking too much to get involved with mtb. It's disappointing, but they understand passion and addiction!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*No alas*



Christine said:


> Where in France, Monkey? Some great friends of mine live in Vitry-sur-Seine.....alas, the one that actually tried biking with me is now pregnant
> 
> I suspect that the French women (well, my friends anyway!) are smoking too much to get involved with mtb. It's disappointing, but they understand passion and addiction!


Triel sur Seine - Same river but actually the other side of Paris (50 kms). 
Smoking has gone way down over the last x years - however the health focus isn't as .... hum ... extreme as in the US ... passion here still seems to include red wine and red meat ... if a little less cigs on the trail...

Why the alas ? To get back to the thread subject - a good pregnancy shouldn't put you to bed for 6 months and life doesn't stop afterwards - a friend's wife had picked up boxing after 4 kids - he just rides  - but has now had to stop that on her doc's (I think perhaps too cautious) recommendation based on her use of a IUD.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> Triel sur Seine - Same river but actually the other side of Paris (50 kms).
> Smoking has gone way down over the last x years - however the health focus isn't as .... hum ... extreme as in the US ... passion here still seems to include red wine and red meat ... if a little less cigs on the trail...
> 
> Why the alas ? To get back to the thread subject - a good pregnancy shouldn't put you to bed for 6 months and life doesn't stop afterwards - a friend's wife had picked up boxing after 4 kids - he just rides  - but has now had to stop that on her doc's (I think perhaps too cautious) recommendation based on her use of a IUD.


boxing and IUD... 
    What's the worry? Perforation of the uterus due to a low gut slam? Is there any foundation to a worry like that?

formica


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*confusion*



formica said:


> boxing and IUD...
> What's the worry? Perforation of the uterus due to a low gut slam? Is there any foundation to a worry like that?
> 
> formica


Sorry for the confusion, as I said, overly cautious in my opinion. It seems perfs are extremly rare and mostly likely during insertion. I think, but I'm no expert, that the issue was in the first several weeks only.

But its an easy idea (if wrong-wrong) to get in the head - one can almost see the thoughts "there is this here foreign body the doc has installed and if you shake enough it will a) fall out b) puncture through ... "

I have seem no info to suggest there is any real medical reason to stop sports unless some other condition exists(like von Willebrand disease) even then it is probably a patient/doc decision not an outright ban ...


----------



## Red-Lass (Apr 15, 2005)

I am currently 4 months pregnant and ride when I can. For me, the first 3 months was hard just because I was so knackered but managed the odd 2/3 hour singletrack. My normal riding is technical, rocky singletrack so I've had to adjust quite a lot as the risk of falling, up or down hill is still there. I'm still managing up to 2 hour singletrack rides that are not so technical, although I'm finding I'm a lot slower. Everyonme suggests that I could change to canal-type riding but I just don't think I could, I'd rather work it in the gym I think. I'd like to keep riding as much as I can although I'm not so sure there's much call for maternity cycling clothes


----------



## wiruth (Feb 17, 2004)

*crested butte*

i was in crested butte a few years ago and me and my buddies were taking a breather on top of Schofield pass (10,700') and here comes this lady that looked very pregnent, and riding fast up the pass. i could not believe it. she stoped and chatted for a bit. She said she was prepairing him to beat Lance Armstrong. i was impressed.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*up to 7 months riding for my wife*

Um excuse me for butting my nose in but:

My wife rode up to her seventh month without issues.. Did kickboxing up to her eighth month and was on a twenty mile when her water broke and the hospital called her to tell her our doctor was going out of town and had scheduled a room for us if we needed it... HEHEHE! She told them, well it's going to take me a little while but yes because my water just broke and I am on top of a mountain.......

Our doctor told us one important factor about the whole process... You have to watch your body heat.... Very important....

-Dude


----------



## noodles2230 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi!

I love that so many pregnant moms are still biking! I am 33 weeks pregnant and went for a ride this morning! My doc says that you are ok to continue your "usual activity" through pregnancy. This means if you were active before, it is ok to continue being active, but probably not a good idea for a sedentary person to take up mountain biking in the second trimester. It is also important to listen to your body.

Your center of gravity does change, but it is gradual and as long as you ride regularly, you probably won't notice too much. My knees are starting to hit my belly, especially on uphill climbs, but it is not uncomfortable yet, so I will keep going! (Although, I am definitely slower and take more breaks than I used to--my husband thinks I am being good and "taking it easy" but the truth is, my body won't let me overdo it!) 

I didn't think I would STILL be biking, especially in my first trimester when I was SOO tired (it was winter and I was skiing at that time) but I will keep riding as long as it feels good! 

I just stick to easier trails I know and love, stay away from the ones I am unfamiliar with for the time being.


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey ladies,
I am currently 7 weeks along and still riding my normal routes and preferred available rocky technical trail. I'll definitely be taking everyone's advice on riding when I'm comfortable and knowing what my body can handle. I do also want to ride as long as possible because a lot of studies and personal experiences, do say that continued exercise during pregnancy help make recovery easier.
How quickly AFTER birth did everyone get on their bike? That is my biggest concern. I've already got a few bike trailers picked out but am trying to determine between an Instep brand or the Burley brand. Does anyone have a preference? I want to be back on the bike as soon as possible and be involving the baby.

The SO and I are definitely excited and aware that changes are coming but we are both going to do our best to include the baby and continue riding, fishing, hiking, camping, shooting, archery and everything else we do. I do firmly believe to have a happy baby and life, you have to be happy yourself and giving up the things you love entirely is not the way to achieve that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

There is really no rules of thumb about getting back on the bike. It's very individual and there a lot many factors. How your delivery went ( tearing? stitches? C-section?) is a big one just for the general state of your body and lady bits. Energy level is another one. If you have sleeper you'll be pretty golden; if you have fussy baby that needs to be walked from 1-3 am every night trust me you are not going to think about getting on the bike much. Unfortunately you can't predict a lot of these things. You'll just have to open minded about however the dice roll.

Good on ya for planning on keeping an active lifestyle. You'll have to modify in places but never give up. The old "it's too much work" excuse is lame yet true. The amount of crap you have to take along when camping with small kids is unbelievable. Mine were capable of muddying up a weeks worth of clothing in 24 hours camping in the rain. Then what do you do?


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I did not ride while pregnant with any of my three children. But I fall a lot and had NO energy anyway... I also didn't get back on my bike until the summer after having my kids (they were all born in the summer, so I started again the next summer). I had stitches with all of them and was really heavy, and out of shape and yeah, not sleeping much. However having kids every other summer and therefore only riding the opposite summers = a lot of bike time lost.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm almost 33 weeks pregnant, and rode my mountain bike last weekend and my road bike today. I've had to stick to trails with mellow climbs, and I've resorted to bike paths for the road bike to avoid any sort of traffic. For me, biking is one of the most comfortable activities to do while pregnant. I get sore doing a lot of stuff in the gym, and even walking can cause horrible pain. Thank god for bikes!

I also have a 2 year old that I tote along in a trailer (Chariot) that I absolutely love. He loves it too, especially when we stop on our rides to play at the park. 

After my first, I was back on the bike about 4 months after. I gained a lot of weight during my first pregnancy, so it took some time before I was back feeling good again, but being on the bike definitely helped! We started pulling my little guy around at about 6 months (they say wait until a year), but he had great neck strength and was pretty strong. We bought the infant sling adapter for the Chariot, which I recommend if you're going to use it before the year mark.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi slackette-I'm sure you have looked on the family riding forum re: the trailers. I got the burley d'lite and am super happy with it. It's set up as the neighborhood cruiser, but I have seen fit moms take kid(s) on hilly bumpy trails with the same trailer. As for getting back, I had some stitches so i think it was around 3 weeks and i was doing very slow neighborhood pedals.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

utsnowgirl said:


> I'm almost 33 weeks pregnant, and rode my mountain bike last weekend and my road bike today.


And you're riding really well too! You rock!


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm 26 weeks and still riding. I actually did 2 laps of a 24 hour race a couple of weeks ago (on a rigid singlespeed) - not at full race pace, and with a "Baby on Board" sign hanging off my saddle. I did a snowy mountain bike race and a women's clinic at an indoor bike park before I knew. I'm DEFINITELY more tentative and my cardio is gone, but I feel awesome just being on trails. For me, the biggest thing has been that I have to consciously decide when to get off before an obstacle. I can't let myself get halfway over, THEN decide it's too difficult to risk. My balance still seems pretty good, and I credit that to still riding regularly. The other thing I noticed is that I have to be much more conscious of nutrition. After two hours, if I don't eat, i completely run out of energy.

As previously noted, my doctor also suggested that continuing activities I did prior to pregnancy is fine and exercise is excellent. I feel safer on my mountain bike than I would running, because I'm comfortable with it. I'm not racing this summer, because I don't listen to my body as well when I race and take too many risks (plus it would be frustrating, since I'm so much slower). I'm aware of hydration and not overdoing it. There's a thing floating around that you shouldn't exceed 70% of your max heart rate, but I did a lot of research (and talked to my doc about it), and there seems to be no medical basis for that.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Also, bibs make excellent cycling maternity wear. I haven't been able to wear my half shorts or baggies in quite a while, but the bibs are still comfy. Will be moving to my husband's jerseys soon. The racer cut jerseys are out.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nerdgirl said:


> I'm 26 weeks and still riding. I actually did 2 laps of a 24 hour race a couple of weeks ago (on a rigid singlespeed) - not at full race pace, and with a "Baby on Board" sign hanging off my saddle.


that is so awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

I rode up into my 5th month, when I started to feel like my balance got dodgy and all the little steep, techy climbs really started taking the stuffing out of me. Unfortunately for where I am, the trails are really rad... too rad. Not any really flowy, easier single track that I can just cruise around on, sadly. So now at 25 weeks I'm off the mtb for the most part , just using my hardtail to cruise local rail trails to lakes with the dogs. Still going to the gym 2x a week though for strength maintenance so I can get back on the bike as soon as possible once this kiddo shows up! Nice work to you ladies still at it on the bike.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Nerdgirl said:


> Also, bibs make excellent cycling maternity wear. I haven't been able to wear my half shorts or baggies in quite a while, but the bibs are still comfy. Will be moving to my husband's jerseys soon. The racer cut jerseys are out.


I, too, have found bibs to e very comfortable what with my new boiler.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Just a quick update.
I am now 35 weeks pregnant (5 weeks to go!) and feeling pretty huge.
I rode smooth, flowy familiar singletrack up until a couple of weeks ago. Now I'm pretty much sticking to rail trails, which seem plenty challenging. I just barely fit in my cockpit when I'm standing over my top tube.
Again, this is just a question of listening to my body, and it's saying "Enough!". 
Riding is still way easier than walking, particularly now that my feet have gotten puffy and sore. Lugging that extra 20lb around isn't easy!


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm happy for, and jealous of, all you who have been able to bike and work out by other means while pregnant! When I was pregnant I was totally exhausted pretty much from day one. Eventually I got diagnosed with thrombocytopenia (low white blood cells) and was borderline anemic so that explained it. I did my best to eat very healthy foods and remember my supplements but still needed a post-lunch nap most days.

But thumbs up and cheers to you active mamas to be!


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Nerdgirl, I'm just one week behind you! We don't have smooth flowy singletrack where I am, so I haven't been on the bike as much. There's a nice 3-mile out-and-back rail trail about 10min drive from my house that parallels a lake, and I've taken the dogs down there for some running/swimming, and indeed that's plenty challenging. I love the looks I get from people!

Hope the next few weeks fly by for you.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Wylie said:


> Hope the next few weeks fly by for you.


Ditto!

It's interesting. Most of the guys I ride with have been super supportive of my continued riding. Same with the women with no kids. Some of those WITH kids (most of whom don't ride much) have been more doubtful.

Planning a nice dirt road / doubletrack ride tonight.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I managed one last ride a week before going into labour, which turned into a 51 hour extravaganza ending in a c-section. Those 24 hour solos and stage races were great prep for it. Even snuck a gel in to keep my energy up (don't want to bonk during labour!). Now I have a completely adorable 3 week old. Due to the c-section, won't be back on my bike for another 3 weeks at least, but have gotten out for some nice hikes (and even a trail build day today!) with the boy in a sling. I do think my c-section recovery has been greatly accelerated due to my fitness. As I was getting stitched up, the OB said I had good abs! Hadn't seen those in months!


----------



## Lomer22 (Nov 7, 2011)

I commuted until I was 5 months...but no trails. Just a personal choice.


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

Nerdgirl, this is crazy because if you replace 51 hours with 48 (and skip the ride the day before because I was huuuuuuge), your experience is pretty much exactly like mine, right down to my OB telling me it was hard to stitch me up after the c-section because my abs were so tight! Huzzah for fit biker mommas. I'm just past a week on recovery and am doing way better than expected, have been out for a few walks with both the stroller and wrap.

Our little girl is not far behind your boy, 10 days today. Hope you're enjoying the sleep deprivation!


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Wylie said:


> Nerdgirl, this is crazy because if you replace 51 hours with 48 (and skip the ride the day before because I was huuuuuuge), your experience is pretty much exactly like mine, right down to my OB telling me it was hard to stitch me up after the c-section because my abs were so tight! Huzzah for fit biker mommas. I'm just past a week on recovery and am doing way better than expected, have been out for a few walks with both the stroller and wrap.
> 
> Our little girl is not far behind your boy, 10 days today. Hope you're enjoying the sleep deprivation!


Congratulations! It's been awesome, except for the sleep deprivation and the initial lack of breastmilk on my part. Hoping to get back on the bike for a little test spin this weekend.

Here's me, a week before my water broke:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Well my wife is a gynecologist, rides bikes and won't be riding her MTB when pregnant (after 12 weeks of pregnancy to be precise). She said she might go for road rides of low intensity however. The reason for the 12 weeks is that before 12 weeks the fetus dies if there is a complication, after that it could survive with health problems.

Apart from the obvious fall, she had numerous medical reasons not to ride, one that I remember is the extra heat from heavy exercising could lead to problems with the fetus. I could ask for other medical reasons not to ride if you want.

Of course to each his own and she knows many people who had no problem exercising pregnant. She simply has seen all possible problems and is freaked out about it all. She also had a colleague lose a patient when giving birth because she was obese... health is a delicate balance.

Take all I say with a grain of salt, I am known to rely too much on my memory...


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Lots of women do all sorts of "crazy" things when pregnant and the baby is fine, lots of women do "all the right things" and still have issues with the pregnancy/baby.

Life is too short to be paranoid and constantly walking on eggshells worrying that something *MIGHT* happen. For each day you live you're just one day closer to death...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

deanna said:


> Lots of women do all sorts of "crazy" things when pregnant and the baby is fine, lots of women do "all the right things" and still have issues with the pregnancy/baby.
> 
> Life is too short to be paranoid and constantly walking on eggshells worrying that something *MIGHT* happen. For each day you live you're just one day closer to death...


I never said I agreed with my wife or you for that matter.
Asking for trouble is not much more clever that being too cautious...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, it's a good thing I wrote that last sentence as I was wrong about the heat. It's not the heat, it's oxygen....

If you do intense efforts of long durations, you body could "shut down" the uterus as it's not considered a vital organ and stop pushing oxygen to it since it's required for other more vital organs. If the oxygen deprivation lasts, you basically choke your baby to death... Creepy! Their guideline is that you should always be able to talk when exercising pregnant.

Apart from that, they recommend exercising as long as it doesn't impact the pregnancy. Among other things, you should not do it for weight control, it's normal and recommended to gain 20-30 pounds during pregnancy unless you are already overweight, in which case they recommend around 10 pounds weight gain. Of course impacts are also a concern...

Sorry for the confusion.



PissedOffCil said:


> Well my wife is a gynecologist, rides bikes and won't be riding her MTB when pregnant (after 12 weeks of pregnancy to be precise). She said she might go for road rides of low intensity however. The reason for the 12 weeks is that before 12 weeks the fetus dies if there is a complication, after that it could survive with health problems.
> 
> Apart from the obvious fall, she had numerous medical reasons not to ride, one that I remember is the extra heat from heavy exercising could lead to problems with the fetus. I could ask for other medical reasons not to ride if you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> Their guideline is that you should always be able to talk when exercising pregnant.
> 
> Apart from that, they recommend exercising as long as it doesn't impact the pregnancy.


Yep - basically, listen to your body; don't be a dumbass. What works for each woman is a personal choice base on her own comfort level. For me, riding a bike was more comfortable than walking and made a huge difference in my mental health as well as physical health. I credit my fitness for my rapid recovery. And I got the cutest boy ever out of the bargain.


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

Currently 27 weeks along and still riding my rigid single speed 29er  I definitely haven't been going the distance lately and my rides are fewer and further between but I can and do still enjoy a good ride  The first 3 months sucked, had absolutely no energy and was lucky to stay awake long enough after work to eat anything. Since I got out of that, I have been fine but I lost a lot of my fitness, mainly lung capacity, during that time frame. My legs still feel great but I've noticed a loss in muscle, I just haven't been motivated with the cold.

Having started to gain a lil bump, my sweet husband got me a shorter stem and moved my seat forward a little, giving me a little room to sit more upright so that I don't squish our daughter to be or shove her into my poor organs.

I'm hoping for a speedy recovery after she is born but I'm not foolish enough to know that it won't happen overnight.

I might need to invest in a pair of bibs... finding any shorts or leggings that don't cut me in half or put unnecessary pressure on the baby has been hard and rather annoying.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

slackette said:


> I might need to invest in a pair of bibs... finding any shorts or leggings that don't cut me in half or put unnecessary pressure on the baby has been hard and rather annoying.


Congrats! Might I suggest knee or leg warmers as an alternative to tights? Bibs get a big thumbs up.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Great photo!!


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Finally got out for my first ride post c-section (just over 6 weeks ago). Felt great to be out. Compared to pre-pregnancy, it was brutal. Felt like my first time on a singlespeed again. The post-pregnancy increase in fitness is a myth - at least for me! On the other hand, I climbed everything, which I certainly couldn't do while I was still pregnant. All in all, it felt incredible to be back on the bike, and being away from the baby leant a certain urgency to the ride.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nerdgirl said:


> Finally got out for my first ride post c-section (just over 6 weeks ago). Felt great to be out. Compared to pre-pregnancy, it was brutal. Felt like my first time on a singlespeed again. The post-pregnancy increase in fitness is a myth - at least for me! On the other hand, I climbed everything, which I certainly couldn't do while I was still pregnant. All in all, it felt incredible to be back on the bike, and being away from the baby leant a certain urgency to the ride.


Congrats for getting back out! I know how you feel my baby is 7mo old now. I've been back for 6 /12 months and I can tell you your fitness will return it just takes some time. I think I finally felt like I was getting somewhere at about month 4. And I actually logged my fastest time on a local race course just a few weeks ago. I thought the post pregnancy fitness was a myth. I would have never thought Id be faster on that course post pregnancy but I was. Weird.

 Tiff


----------

